# صناعة الجبس



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

صناعة الجبس :

أي طريقة التصنيع :

لا بدّ من المروربأربع خطوات هي :

تحضير المواد الأولية فالتحميص أو الشي فالطحن فالتخزين .

1 ) تحضير المواد الأولية :

يؤخذ الجص من مقالعه على شكل كتلة كبيرة نسبيا ً لا يمكن شيّها دون تكسيرها و طحنها و عملية التكسير ليست بتلك العملية الصعبة ، و يعقب تكسيرها عملية الطحن أيضا ً فغربلة ليكون الجص و الحالة هذه جاهزا ً لعملية الشي .

2 )التحميص :

* تحميص الجص للحصول على الجبس نوع SH – B :

و هناك طرق لعملية التحميص هذه هي :

أ – طريقة الحوض المفتوح .

ب – طريقة المرجل المتقطع .

جـ - الطريقة اللولبية المتعاقبة و المستمرة .

ء – طريقة السير الناقل .

ه – طريقة المرجل الأفقي الدوار .

و – طريقة الفرن الدوار المستمر ذي التيار المتعاكس .

* تحميص الجص للحصول على الجبس SH – a :

و كذلك هناك طرق هي :

أ – طريقة القاطرات .

ب – طريقة الدلو .

3 ) الطحن :

غالبا ً ما تجري عملية الطحن للجبس الناتج عن عمليات التحميص و بخاصة الجبصين SH – a الذي يخرج بحبيبات كبيرة الحجم نسبيا ً تستوجب طحنه وغربلته .

4 ) التخزين :

لا يمكن استخدام الجبس الناتج عن عملية التحميص فالطحن المباشر إذ يكون عندها غير ناضج ، لذا فإنه غالبا ً ما يترك في المستودعات فترة قصيرة نسبيا ً ينضج خلالها بامتصاص الجبصين للماء متحولا ً بذلك إلى الجبس و محققا ً قدرا ً أكبر من التجانس .

نلاحظ أن الجبس يتصلب بتميهه وعودته إلى الشكل الأصلي .







وإليكم الموضوع بالتفصيل

تعريف الجبس:

يعد الجبس من الخامات الأرضية الشائعة ، وهو من أكثر معادن الكبريتات انتشارا في الطبيعة كمعدن أو كصخر رسوبي ، ويتواجد عادة مع الحجر الجيري والدولوميت والطين ، كما أنة يتداخل مع معدن الأنهيدريت ـ كبريتات الكالسيوم اللامائية ـ ويكون لونه عادة أبيض أو رمادي ، وفى بعض الأحيان مائلا إلى الاحمرار، ويوجد الجبس في الطبيعة إما على سطح الأرض أو على أعماق متفاوتة قد تصل إلى أكثر من 200متر .
الاسم الكيميائي للجبس : كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية 
الصيغة الكيميائية : CaSO4.2H2O

مكونات كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية 
تحتوي كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية على :79.1% من كبريتات الكالسيوم و 20.9% ماء بالوزن .
ويحتوي خام الجبس عادة على شوائب من أهمها السيليكا أو الرمل (SiO2) ، وكربونات الكالسيوم (CaCO3) .
تاريخ الجبس ووجوده في الطبيعة:
يعود استخدام الجبس في البناء إلى العصور القديمة في مصر وروما ، أي إلى أكثر من 6000 سنة قبل الميلاد ، وتعد الأهرامات أكبر شاهد على ذلك . 
وللدلالة على الأهمية التي كان يتمتع بها الجبس في عهد الرومان فقد صدرت تشريعات خاصة تحتم على أصحاب المباني تلييس الجدران بمادة الجبس المقاومة للحريق ، وذلك تلافيا لانتشارالحرائق ، وهذا يدل على أن الأقدمين عرفوا الخواص التي يتمتع بها الجبس وخاصة مقاومة الحريق ، كما يعرفها و يدركها المختصون والمهتمون بمواد البناء في عصرنا الحاضر .
ومن المعلوم أن مدينة باريس تقوم على مساحات شاسعة من خامات الجبس ذات اللون الأبيض ، وقد عرف الفرنسيون منذ القدم طريقة استخراج هذه الخامات و تصنيعها واستعمالها في تلييس الجدران وأطلق عليها اسم جص باريس ( plaster of paris) ، ولا يزال يعرف الجبس عالميا بهذا الاسم .
كانت طرق تصنيع الجبس قديما بدائية ، حيث تحرق الخامات في أفران مفتوحة وبدون ضبط لدرجات الحرارة ، مما كان ينتج عنة جبس قليل الجودة الأمر الذي قلل من انتشار إستخدامه ، ومع التقدم العلمي والتقني أكُتشفت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر طرقاً جديدة لتصنيع الجبس ، حيث بدأ الجبس عهداً تجارياً جديداً و انتشر بسرعة في جميع أنحاء العالم ، وأصبحت صناعته من الصناعات الرئيسة في العال

يترسب الجبس طبيعياً نتيجة تبخر السوائل الغنية بأيونات الكالسيوم Ca وأيونات الكبريتاتSO4 حيث يتواجد في الطبيعة بعدة أشكال مثل الجبس البلوري والإبري والكتلي.


جص

زهرة الصحراء (كريستال), 10 سم طول

معلومات عامة
القسم معدن
الصيغة الكيميائية
CaSO4•2H2O
كيف يتعرف
اللون ابيض إلى رصاصي، احمر-وردي
Crystal habit
Massive, flat. Elongated and generally prismatic crystals.
الفصيلة البلورية
أحادي الميل
تشقق
2 good (66° and 114°)
المكسر
Conchoidal, sometimes fibrous
بمقياس موهس الصلادة 1.5-2
البريق حسب العينة: زجاجي إلى حريري أو لؤلؤي Refractive index
1.522
Pleochroism
None 
المخدش
أَبْيَضُ 
الوزن النوعي
2.31 - 2.33 
Fusibility
? 
قابلية الذوبان
لا يتفعل مع اي حمض. 
الإختلافات العظمى 
Satin Spar
Pearly, fibrous masses 
Selenite
Transparent and bladed crystals 
Alabaster
Fine-grained, slightly coloured 

الصيغة الكيميائية للجبس
اسمه كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية CaSO4.2H2O حيث يرزح تحت هذا الاسم :
97.1% كبريتات الكالسيوم 
20.9% ماء 
شوائب مثل كربونات الكالسيوم (CaCO3) والسيليكا أو الرمل (SiO3).
:

يستخدم الجبس الطبيعي (غير المكلسن) في الاغراض التالية: 
1. صناعة الإسمنت. 
2. سماد لزيادة خصوبة التربة. 
3. عامل مساعد لتفكيك التربة الصلصالية وزيادة نفاذيتها. 
4. صناعة الزجاج. 
5. مادة حاملة للمبيدات الحشرية لأنه يتمتع بقدرة كبيرة على الامتصاص. 
6. مادة حاملة للمبيدات الحشرية لأنه يتمتع بقدرة كبيرة على الامتصاص. 
7. مادة مالئة في كل من الصناعات التالية: الخشب، النسيج، الورق والدهانات. 
8. لإزالة الكبريت من غاز المداخن. 
9. صناعة سائل الحفر الخاص بآبار النفط. 

كما يتم استخدام الجبس المكلسن في: 
1. الأغراض الإنشائية والعمرانية كطلاء الجدران الداخلية في الأبنية وعمل القواطع والسقوف والألواح الجدارية وفي أعمال الزخرفة. 
2. الاستعمالات الطبية والدوائية كأعمال التجبير وقوالب الأسنان. 
3. صناعة السيراميك. 

خصائص ومميزات الجبس

تتمتع مادة الجبس بخصائص ومميزات تجعلها دائماً في طليعة المواد الأساسية المستعملة في صناعة البناء , ومن أهم تلك المميزات ما يلي : مقاومة الحريق , امتصاص وعزل الصوت , عزل الحرارة , خصائص ميك****ية جيدة إذ تتراوح قوة الانحناء ما بين 40-60 كجم/سم2 , وذلك حسب نوع الجبس المستعمل , ونسبة الماء فيه , كما يمكن تحسين هذه الخصائص , وخاصة زيادة قساوة سطحه , وزيادة قوة الانحناء بخلط الجبس بمواد أخرى مثل الصوف الزجاجي , إعطاء درجة نقاوة جيدة ومختلفة للأسطح , لون أبيض جميل يمكن طلاؤه بأي لون من الدهان , طول البقاء لمدة طويلة خاصة إذا استعمل بشكل فني , سهولة استعماله وتشكيله في دقائق بسبب سرعة تصلبه , زهادة الثمن حيث يعد أرخص مواد البناء الرئيسة .

الجبس الطبيعي

يوجد الجبس الطبيعي في تكوينات مع الصخر الملحي (Halite) علي هيئة رواسب سميكة واسعة الامتداد على شكل أجسام عدسية ـ بلورات أحادية طويلة ذات شكل منشوري ـ أو أجسام مسطحة أو كتل ليفية تتطابق مع الحجر الجيري أو الطفل أو الحجر الرملي أو الطين على امتداد العمود الجيولوجي ، خصوصاً في البيئات الجيولوجية المنخفضة .

عوامل ترسيب الجبس الطبيعي : تتطلب عملية ترسيب الجبس ضمن تكوينات الصخور الملحية عدة عوامل هي:ـ 
* وجود ذراع محدود من بحر ، أو بحيرة ، أو حوض مائي .
* تبخر مياه ضحلة في بيئة جافة .
* إعادة حقن الحوض بالماء .
* إنخساف أو غوص متدرج لقاع الحوض .
* ترسب الأنهيدريت (CaSO4) أولاً من المحاليل المشبعة من جراء عملية التبخر .
ونتيجة لعمليات التجوية والتميؤ يتكون الجبس الذي يتواجد دائماً فوق الأنهيدريت في التتابع الصخري ويدل على ذلك وجود بقايا متآكلة من بلورات الأنهيدريت ، كما أن التشققات الموجودة في الأنهيدريت تكون معبأة بالجبس .

أنواع الجبس الطبيعي

يتشكل الجبس الطبيعي على هيئة ثلاثة أنواع هي كبريتات كالسيوم مائية (CaSO4.2H2O) ، و كبريتات ك السيوم نصف مائية (CaSO4.1/2H2O) ، و كبريتات كالسيوم لا مائية (CaSO4) . 
وللجبس الطبيعي عدة أنواع نذكرها على الشكل التالي:
- جبسيت: وهو راسب أرضي غير نقي دقيق الحبيبات مختلط بالرمل والطين. 
- ألياف متوازية: وهي عبارة عن كتل جبسية كثيرة التشقق توجد على شكل ألياف متنوعة تتميز بلمعة لؤلؤية. 
- جبس صخري: نوع متماسك قشري أو محبب وغالباً يكون غير نقي. 
- سيلينييت: وهو من أجود أنواع الجبس حيث يتكون من بلورات أحادية شفافة كاملة وقليلة التشقق . 
- المرمر: يتكون من كتل دقيقة الحبيبات.

يدخل الجبس في العديد من الصناعات أهمها صناعة الإسمنت والسيراميك والابنية والصناعات الكيماوية والطبي 
صور الجبس في الطبيعة : يوجد خام الجبس في الطبيعة في عدة أشكال أهمها :

جبسيت (Gypsite) 

وهو راسب أرضي دقيق الحبيبات غيرنقي ومصحوب بالطين والرمل أو بالطبقات الحمراء .

سيلينايت (Selenite)



و يعد أجود أنواع الجبس وهو عبارة عن بلورات أحادية شفافة كاملة و متشققة . 


المرمر (Alabaster )



وهو عبارة عن كتل دقيقة الحبيبات يتهافت عليها النحاتون لسهولة قطعها وتشكيلها , حيث ينحت على شكل أوانِ للأزهار أو الزخارف .



جبس صخري ( Rocky Gypsum)



وهو نوع متماسك قشري أو محبب وعادة ما يكون غيرنقي .


ألياف متوازية (Satinspar )



وهي عبارة عن جبس كثير التشقق , يوجد على هيئة ألياف متنوعة تتميز بلمعة حريرية .

صناعة الجبس

بعد استخراج الجبس ( الخام الطبيعي ) إما باستعمال المتفجرات أو آلياً.
عندما نستخدم طرق الحفر المفتوحة بعد إزالة الغطاء السطحي لتجنب تشويه الطبقات يراعى ثبات المنحدر وصغر المسافة الرأسية في الحفر المفتوحة وعمل ضوابط أثناء استخراجه وتحليل العينات الجبسية عند كل مستوى ونطلق على هذه الطريقة اسم طريقة التعدين السطحي.
أما إذا استخدمنا طريقة الدعائم والغرف والتي هي الأكثر انتشاراً في التعدين حيث تتطلب وفرة الاحتياط من الخام وأن يكون ذي جودة عالية وقريباً من الأسواق الطالبة له وتوفر وحدة معالجة الكلس ورخص أجور النقل والقدرة على منافسة المنتجات البديلة حيث نسمي هذه الطريقة بطريقة التعدين تحت السطحي.
لذلك كله ومن أجل صناعة الجبس نقوم بــ: تكسير الخامات المستخرجة إلى قطع صغيرة على مرحلتين:
1. -تكسير أولي لإنقاص الحجم إلى قطع صغيرة. 
2. -تكسير ثانوي ليصبح بحجم العدسات وتخزن بالمستودعات لإرساله إلى المحمصة فيما بعد. 
ويستخرج الجبس بعد أن يغسل ويغربل ونفصل الشوائب عنه ومن بعدها يجفف.
بعد ذلك كله يرسل إلى التحميص ويوضع في الفرن عند درجة حرارة /130/درجة مئوية ويبقى في الفرن لفترة كافية ريثما يطرد ( 3/4 ) الماء الذي بداخله حيث تصبح صيغته الكيميائية ( CaSO4.1/2H2O). CaSO4.2H2O+حرارة = CaSO4.1/2H2O+1.5H2O
وعندها يظهر عندنا نوعان من الجبس:
1. -جبس ألفا نصف مائي. 
2. -جبس بيتا نصف. 
حيث يتلاقى النوعان في التبلور ولكن جبس ألفا أقل قابلية للتفاع==صناعة الجبس== بعد استخراج الجبس ( الخام الطبيعي ) إما باستعمال المتفجرات أو آلياً.
عندما نستخدم طرق الحفر المفتوحة بعد إزالة الغطاء السطحي لتجنب تشويه الطبقات يراعى ثبات المنحدر وصغر المسافة الرأسية في الحفر المفتوحة وعمل ضوابط أثناء استخراجه وتحليل العينات الجبسية عند كل مستوى ونطلق على هذه الطريقة اسم طريقة التعدين السطحي.
أما إذا استخدمنا طريقة الدعائم والغرف والتي هي الأكثر انتشاراً في التعدين حيث تتطلب وفرة الاحتياط من الخام وأن يكون ذي جودة عالية وقريباً من الأسواق الطالبة له وتوفر وحدة معالجة الكلس ورخص أجور النقل والقدرة على منافسة المنتجات البديلة حيث نسمي هذه الطريقة بطريقة التعدين تحت السطحي.
لذلك كله ومن أجل صناعة الجبس نقوم بــ: تكسير الخامات المستخرجة إلى قطع صغيرة على مرحلتين:
1. -تكسير أولي لإنقاص الحجم إلى قطع صغيرة. 
2. -تكسير ثانوي ليصبح بحجم العدسات وتخزن بالمستودعات لإرساله إلى المحمصة فيما بعد. 
ويستخرج الجبس بعد أن يغسل ويغربل ونفصل الشوائب عنه ومن بعدها يجفف.
بعد ذلك كله يرسل إلى التحميص ويوضع في الفرن عند درجة حرارة /130/درجة مئوية ويبقى في الفرن لفترة كافية ريثما يطرد ( 3/4 ) الماء الذي بداخله حيث تصبح صيغته الكيميائية ( CaSO4.1/2H2O). CaSO4.2H2O+حرارة = CaSO4.1/2H2O+1.5H2O
وعندها يظهر عندنا نوعان من الجبس:
1. -جبس ألفا نصف مائي. 
2. -جبس بيتا نصف. 
حيث يتلاقى النوعان في التبلور ولكن جبس ألفا أقل قابلية للتفاعل والذوبان لذلك يتطلب كمية كبيرة من الماء وفترة زمنية أطول للتصلب وهو الأكثر رواجاً واستخداماً وإنتاجاً.
بعد التحميص يرسل الجبس إلى المطاحن ليتم طحنه حسب الطلب ويرسل إلى مستودعات خاصة لكي يتم تعبئته بأكياس خاصة ، وذلك بعد أن تؤخذ منه عينات وإجراء الاختبارات لمعرفة النقاوة وزمن التصلب وقوة الدق وأنواع الشوائب ونسبتها ليتم التصنيف


كيفية استخراج الجبس

يستخرج خام الجبس الطبيعي من أماكن تواجده في الأرض آلياً أو باستعمال المتفجرات بعدة طرق منها 

التعدين السطحي

ويستخدم فيها طريقة الحفرة المفتوحة (Open pit) ، وذلك بعد إزالة الغطاء السطحي (Overburden) . ولتجنب تدميرالطبقات يراعى ثبات المنحدر، وصغرالمسافة الرأسية في الحفرة المفتوحة ، وعمل ضوابط أثناء التقليع، وتحليل عينات من الجبس عند كل مستوي .
التعدين تحت السطحي

وتعد طريقة الغرف والدعائم (Rooms and Pillars) هي الأكثر شيوعاً في التعدين تحت السطحي , ويتطلب التعدين التحت سطحي توفر متطلبات أساسية مثل وفرة الاحتياطي من الخام ، وأن يكون ذا جودة عالية ، و قريباً من الأسواق المستهلكة ، وتوفر وحدة معالجة الكلس ، والقدرة على منافسة المنتجات البديلة ، و رخص وسائل النقل .

صنـاعة الجبــس

تمر صناعة الجبس الطبيعي بعدة مراحل هي :

التكسير: وتتم بتكسير الخامات المستخرجة ـ بواسطة كسارات ـ إلي قطع صغيرة على مرحلتين إحداهما تكسير أولي لإنقاص حجمه إلى قطع صغيرة بحجم كف اليد ، والأخرى تكسير ثانوي ليصل إلى حجم العدسات . ثم يخزن في مستودعات تمهيداً لإرساله إلى المحمصة .

الاستخراج: و يتم ذلك بغسل الجبس ثم غربلته ، وفصل الشوائب ، وأخيراً التجفيف .

التحميص: يتم إرسال الجبس المكسر بعد عملية الاستخلاص من مستودعات التخزين إلى أفران خاصة عند درجة حرارة 130درجة مئوية لتحميصه ، ويبقى بداخلها مدة كافية لطرد ثلاثة أرباع الماء الذي يحتوي عليه الجبس الخام فتصبح صيغته الكيميائية CaSO4.1/2H2O .
CaSO4. 2 H2O + heat = CaSO4.½ H2O + 1.5 H2O

وينتج عن ذلك نوعين من الجبس ، هما : جبس ألفا نصف مائي و جبس بيتا نصف مائي ، و يتشابه النوعان في التبلور، لكن الأول أقل قابلية للتفاعل والذوبان ، وبالتالي يتطلب كمية كبيرة من الماء وفترة أطول للتصلب ، وهوالأكثر إنتاجاً واستخداماً .

الطحن: يرسل الجبس بعد تحميصه إلى المطاحن لطحنه ، ويمكن معايرة هذه المطاحن للحصول على النعومة المطلوبة .

التعبئة: يرسل الجبس المطحون إلى مستودعات خاصة تمهيداً لتعبئه في الأكياس . ويتم قبل تعبئته في الأكياس أخذ عينات منه لإجراء عدد من الاختبارات لمعرفة مدة التصلب ، والنقاوة ، وقوة السحق والإنحناء ، و نوع الشوائب ونسبة كل منها ليتم تصنيفه على ضوء تلك النتائج .

الجبس الصناعي

يمكن الحصول على الجبس الصناعي بكميات متفاوتة بعدة طرق صناعية منها :

صناعة وتنقية الأحماض العضوية

حيث تتشكل كميات قليلة من كبريتات الكالسيوم اللا مائية كمنتج ثانوي لعملية تنقية الأحماض مثل حامض الستريك , والأوكساليك , والطرطريك . ومثال ذلك تحضير الجبس الصناعي من تفاعل الأملاح لحامض الأوكساليك مع الماء وحامض الكبريتيك وفقاً للمعادلة التالية :
CaC2SO4 + 2H2O + H2SO4 -------> CaSO4.2H2O + H2C2O4 

الغازات الناتجة عن عمليات نزع الكبريت

ويتم ذلك بامتصاص غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ( SO2 ) - المرافق لغاز المداخن – في الماء ، وترسيبه بواسطة هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ، ثم أكسدة الناتج للحصول على الجبس الصناعي ، وفقاً للتفاعلين التاليين :
x2SO2 + 2Ca(OH)2 -------> 2CaSO3.1/2H2O + H2O

x3H2O + 2CaSO3.1/2H2O + O2 -------> 2CaSO4.2H2O

صناعة حمض الفسفور

ويتم الحصول منها على كميات كبيرة من الجبس الصناعي وذلك عند تفاعل الفوسفات الطبيعية مع حمض الكبريت وفقاً للتفاعل التالي :
Ca5(PO4)3F + 5H2SO4 + 10H2O --------> 3H2PO4 +5CaSO4.H2O + HF

يصعب استخدام الجبس الصناعي الناتج من صناعة حمض الفسفور – مقارنة بالطريقتين السابقتين – نظراً لاحتوائه على بعض الشوائب التي تشتمل على مواد عضوية ، وقلويات ذوابة وأملاح مغنيسيوم ، وأملاح قليلة الذوبان مثل سداسي فلورسيليكات الصوديوم ( Na2SiF6) وفوسفات وفلوريدات .

كيفية صنع الجبس

تؤخذ الحجارة الجيولوجية الطبيعية المستخرجة من المناجم وتنقل في شاحنات ضخمة إلى المصانع لتطحن إلى حبيبات صغيرة جدا يسهل طهيها وذلك باستعمال وحدة من وحدات المصنع تسمى هذه الوحدة بوحدة التفتيت التي تقوم بانتاج 450000 طن في السنة من الجبس حيث ثلث الانتاج يوجه إلى صناعة الاسمنت والاخر ينقل إلى السحق من جديد وتفصل حبيباته حسب القطر وذلك باستعمال الغربلة فيعطينا:
1. جبس نسبة حبيباته من 6 إلى 80 مم يطرح إلى مساحة تكون فيها الاشكال متجانسة 
2. جبس نسبة حبيباته أكثر من 80 مم يمر بمفتت ذو اسطوانيتين من اجل طحنه مرة اخرى لتصبح حبيباته اقل من 80 مم ويرسل بعد ذلك عن طريق شريط ناقل ليتم طهيه في افران خاصة 
] انواع الافران
هناك انواع عديدة من الافران لطهي الجبس

 الفرن الشبكي

صنع جبس مطهر بشدة وجاف بسبب تبخر الماء ودرجة حرارة هذا هو فرن مختص بطهي الجبس الذي حبيباته تتراوح اقطارها ما بين 7- 80مم حيث يقوم هذا الفرن 17 طن في الساعة وتصل درجة حرارته 1000 درجة مما يؤدي إلى الفرن كافية لطهي الجزيئات الكبيرة من الجبس

 الفرن الدوار

0هو فرن مختص بطهي الجبس الذي قطر حبيباته 7 مم ودرجة حرارته تقدر ب 150 درجة وهذا ما يؤدي إلى انتاج جبس نصف مميه (CaSO 1/2H2O) ومن ثم يمرر الجبس بالسحق والغربلة قبل التخزين في خزانات سعتها 800 طن ويقوم بطهي 15طن في الساعة عملية الطهي ترافقها عملية الغربلة للتحصل على جزيئات متجانسة تمر عبر غرابيل ذات اقطار اقل من 1,25 مم اما بالنسبة للعناصر التي تمر تعاد إلى السحق مرة اخرى من اجل الاقتصاد وعدم اضاعة الجبس تنتج من عملية الطهي حبيبات جبس متعطشة اي تحتاج إلى جزيئات الماء ترتبط مع بعضها البعض هذا ما يساعد في عملية التصلب حيث انه بمجرد اضافة الماء إلى الجبس تتم عملية التفاعل و بالتالي نصل إلى الغرض الذي نبحث عنه في عملية البناء

انواع الماكينات المستخدمة 

أنواع: سلك الإنتاح للوحة الجبس

ما تصنع بآلة الناقلة بسيرة المطاط وهو جزء الأول من تصميم لوحة الجبس, وينتهي تصميمه في غرفة التجفيف. فنعرض 

هنا باب العازلة ومواد عازلة.

آلة الناقلة بدرفير خالي ينقل اللوحة إلي سير الناقلة سريعا.

سير الناقلة ينقل اللوحة من آلة الناقلة بدرفير خالي إلي غرفة التجفيف.

تعمل معدات فصل الصفائح في غرفة التجفيف.

نافخ هوائي ينفخ الهواء الحر إلي غرفة التجفيف لتجفيف لوحة الجبس.

SIEMENSوكان خزانة إلكترونية هي نظام الحكم الأوتوماتيكي, وعلامة نظام الحكم هي سيمانز 

مراحل لإزالة الشوائب
أ‌-الغسل لإزالة الشوائب القابلة للذوبان وإزالة الشوائب العضوية بالطفو على الماء.
ب‌-التجفيف بنزع الماء جزئياً .
ت‌-تبلور المزيج المكون من كبريتات الكالسيوم ثنائية الماء والنصف مائية وذلك لإيجاد شكل سهل لكي لايسبب صعوبات أثناء التصنيع .
ث‌-طحن المنتج إلى جسيمات بالحجم المراد إيجاده.
ل والذوبان لذلك يتطلب كمية كبيرة من الماء وفترة زمنية أطول للتصلب وهو الأكثر رواجاً واستخداماً وإنتاجاً.
بعد التحميص يرسل الجبس إلى المطاحن ليتم طحنه حسب الطلب ويرسل إلى مستودعات خاصة لكي يتم تعبئته بأكياس خاصة ، وذلك بعد أن تؤخذ منه عينات وإجراء الاختبارات لمعرفة النقاوة وزمن التصلب وقوة الدق وأنواع الشوائب ونسبتها ليتم التصنيف

استخدامات الجبس

يدخل الجبس في العديد من الصناعات التي لها مساس بحياة الإنسان اليومية ، و في مجالات مختلفة من أهمها ما يلي :
البنـاء
يشكل الجبس المكلسن (جص باريس) حوالي 95% من استخدامات الجبس ، و تتراوح نقاوته مابين 85ـ95%، ويعتمد أساسا على تسخين الجبس إلى 130 درجة مئوية ، فيفقد الماء ذا الرابطة الضعيفة الداخلة في تركيبه فيتحول إلى جبس نصف مائي CaSO4.1/2H2O يعرف تجارياً باسم ستوكو (Stucco ) ، وتتمثل أكثر استخداماته في البناء مثل لاصقات الجدران ، والألواح اللاصقة ، والأسقف المعلقة ، وبطانة الجدران ، والقواطع ، وعوازل حرارية . 

الزراعة

يتكون الجبس المستخدم في الزراعة من كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية بنسبة لا تقل عن 70% ، وكربونات الكالسيوم بنسبة تتراوح ما بين 10-15% ، وأكاسيد حديد وأكاسيد الومنيوم بنسبة 1.2 % وكلوريد صوديوم في حدود 0.5% .
يستخدم الجبس الزراعي في تحسين خواص التربة حيث يعوض نقص التربة من الكالسيوم والكبريت ، ومعالجة الأملاح الضارة والقلويات الموجودة في التربة . 

ويتميز بأنه غيرمكلف ، وسهل الاستعمال ، فضلاً عن انخفاض آثاره السلبية على البيئة عند استعماله مقارنة بالمضافات الكيميائية الأخرى المستعملة في تحسين التربة . 

الطب

تستخـدم النوعيات الممتازة من الجبس المكلسن في أغراض طبيـة لعمل جبائر كسـور العظام . 

الصناعة
يدخل الجبس في العديد من الصناعات منها : الأسمنت البورتلندي حيث يضاف بنسبة 3-6 % بهدف تأخير سرعة تصلبه , صناعة الزجاج لتسهيل عملية طرد الغازات , صناعة البويات والصمغ ، كما يستخدم في صناعة حشو الورق ، وفي تركيب الطين المستخدم في عمليات حفر آبار النفط , صناعة الجير وحامض الكبريت ، وذلك عند تسخينه في أفران محدودة التهوية عند درجة حرارة 1093 درجة مئوية 

 مخاطر الجبس بالنسبة للبناء

إن مخاطره كبيرة جدا حيث تتحد كبريتات الكالسيوم مع الإسمنت وبالتالي يصبح البيتون المسلح ومع مرور الزمن هش جداً مما يؤدي إلى تصدع الأبنية لذلك عندما يتواجد الجبس بترب البناء نقترح باستعمال الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات إذا كانت نسبة الجبس ( 6% أو أقل) أما إذا كانت نسبته ( أكثر من 6% أو أو أكثر ) ننصح باستبدال التربة مع استعمال اسمنت مقاوم أيضاً.
مخاطر الجبس قد يسبب الجبس مشاكل في صناعة الاسمنتت حيث يحدث تراكمات في الفرن وبالتالي يؤدي إلى ايقاف الفرن وضياع في الطاقة
قد 
استخراج مادة الجبس من سد الموجب يلحق ضررا كبيرا بمياه 
وتجري اعمال التنقيب والتعدين لاستخراج الجبس على نطاق واسع وعلى ارتفاعات متعددة تاركة أكواماً من الرسوبيات الرخوة التي تنجرف وبشدة مع أي فيضان إلى الوادي الدائم الجريان المؤدي إلى السد وفي مجاري الأودية الفرعية الأخرى.

واكدت دراسة علمية اعدتها من وزارة المياه والري المهندسة سوزان الكيلاني حول "أثر عمليات تعدين الجبس في وادي الموجب على نوعية المياه المستخدمة لأغراض الشرب" ان هذه الانشطة تستوجب جلب المزيد من الأتربة لمدها وتسوية الأرض لتهيئة الموقع أمام الآليات مما يؤدي إلى تغيير الطبيعة البيئية والجمالية لوادي الموجب .

واكدت الدراسة انه لا يمكن وقف تدفق تلك الترسبات بأي حاجز أو مصد لوعورة وشدة انحدار المنطقة مما سيؤدي لدى وصولها لبحيرة سد الموجب إلى "تقليل العمر الافتراضي للسد".

وبينت الدراسة ان النتائج المخبرية للمعايير الكيماوية للسد ذات العلاقة بانحلال الجبس والهالايت اظهرت "ارتفاعا في المستويات الخلفية للكبريتات في سد الموجب (معدل 182 ملغم /لتر) عنه في سد الواله مثلاً (معدل 15 ملغراما /لتر)" وهذا يعود إلى طبيعة المنطقة الجيولوجية الغنية بمادة الجبس القابلة للذوبان ".

واظهرت الدراسة ان هناك إرتفاعا تدريجيا لتركيز الكبريتات في مياه السد مع الزمن ( من 154 الى 285 ملغراما /لتر في مدة أربعة عشر شهراً) ويرافق هذا الإرتفاع ارتفاع طفيف في الكالسيوم، الصوديوم والكلورايد مما يؤكد ان عمليات الإذابة هي السبب الرئيس لهذا الإرتفاع آنياً اضافة الى انه يتوقع بحسب الدراسة في حال تزايد النشاطات التعدينية في المنطقة الواقعة أعلى السد ان ترتفع تراكيز الكبريتات اكثر واكثر.

واكدت الدراسة انه "لا يوجد اثر سمي للكبريتات" وان أعمال المعالجة في مشروع الزارة - ماعين كفيلة بإزالته الا انه يتطلب التدخل حالياً لتنظيم وتقييد أعمال التعدين في المناطق ذات التأثير المباشر على السد اذ ان زيادة تركيز الكبريتات سيؤدي الى "تقليل كفاءة عمل المرشحات الغشائية وتقليل عمرها الإفتراضي وزيادة كلفة التشغيل والصيانة لها".

كما اوصت الدراسة بضرورة تقييد وتنظيم أعمال التنقيب والتعدين وضرورة التزام الشركات بقانون وزارة البيئة بإجراء دراسة للأثر البيئي قبل منح الترخيص اللازم للتنقيب والتعدين على ان تدرس فيما بعد كل حالة بحالتها بعد القيام بزيارة ميدانية لمناطق التعدين المحتملة خارج انطقة الحماية المفروضة علاوة على تفعيل الضابطة العدلية للجهات المعنية ومنها سلطة وادي الأردن لإيقاف اي نشاط مخالف في المنطقة وتأكيد التقيد التام بكافة شروط رخص التعدين المعمول بها لكافة المؤسسات ذات العلاقة.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

لايسعني سوى ان اقدم لكم الشكر والثناء على عملكم هذا جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم ...


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Eng.bassel (6 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات مفيدة*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و لكن حبذا لو يتم ذكر المرجع الذي تم أخذ هذه المعلومات منه حتى نتمكن من الاستزادة منه


----------



## الضونصيح (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الشرح الوافي وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وفيت وكفيت عاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووور ويسعدني اهتمامكم بمواضيعي


----------



## ابوالجعلى (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## abue tycer (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع شيق بارككم الله


----------



## farouq dabag (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخ العزيز على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ابو يوسف (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اخي العزيز


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير , معلومات طيبة


----------



## abue tycer (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ..............مشكور..............مشكور


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## mohamedzizo (9 مارس 2010)

*صناعة الجبس استفسار*

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ولكن اريد منك معرفة طريقة الجبس الخاص بقوالب الاسنان حيث ان له خواص معينه يجب مراعتها مثل قوت كحته او تمدده وخلافة علما باني هاستخدم جبس عادي او طبي
وشكرا لك


----------



## سقلين (31 مارس 2010)

مشكورررر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## agabeain (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## orbit 4 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم, ممكن مساعدتي للحصول علي معدة متكاملة مستعملة أو جديدة لتحويل الكتل الجبسية الي بودره ناعمة حيث أنه لدي محجر وكميات كبيره من كتل الجبس وأرغب بأنشاء معمل لأنتاج بودرة الجبس ؟ شكرا لكم وبأنتظار رأيكم .ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عصام سعيد ن الجندى (23 يونيو 2010)

سؤال اذا كان الصخر يتفاعل مع حمض الهيدروكلوريك ويحدث فوران فهل هذا صخر جبس ام ماذا


----------



## احمد_العاني (7 أغسطس 2010)

*توضيح*

أخي العزيز 
جزاك الله إلف خير على هذا الموضع القيم .
اطلب منك توضيح هناك ثلاث طرق شاهدتها في عملية تصنيع الجبس ولا اعرف أفضلها حيث كل مصنع يقول طريقتي هي الأفضل والفرو قات كلها بعد عملية التحميص الأولى: يخزن الجبس و من ثم يطحنها و يغربله .
الثانية: يطحنها ثم يخزنها و من ثم يغربلها الثالثة: يطحن ويغربل و من ثم يخزن و كل شخص منهم لديه وجه نظر مقنعة ولأكن المهم جودة الإنتاج أكيد ؟​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد اني سانشئ معمل جبسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## التصميم الجيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... معلومات قيمه حقا


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## عمر ابكر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومتعكم بالصحة والعافية


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## mostafahelles (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الطيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن81 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## وجيه2 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أبو يوسف


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير , معلومات طيبة


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------

